# Verba-phonic rear speaker



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

So what is the difference with this speaker over a standard one. Did this have the reverb unit too ? I remember a neighbor had a 66-67 LeMans with a reverb in it and it was about the coolest sounding radio on earth back then....:cool The speaker, what's left of it, is still there and it doesn't really look any different...:confused


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

Mitch,

Let's see if the novice can read the guides correctly...

I'd bet the speakers were the same and the difference was the reverb amplifier.

If I'm reading the restoration guide correctly, you could get a rear seat speaker (Separa Phonic RPO 351) installed at the factory or the dealer. The rear seat speaker option could be upgraded to Verba-Phonic (RPO352) which appears to be the rear seat speaker with the addition of the reverb amp.

Rick


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Thanks Rick, I figured it was the reverb unit. Who-boy, more parts to chase down....


----------

